# هندسة البيترول والجيولوجيا



## مصرخ الجان (23 يوليو 2008)

أرجو الساعدة..........................
أريد أعرف الفرق بين هندسة البيترول والجيولوجيا..........
وهل الجيولوجيا فرع في كليات العلوم أو كليات الهندسة..............

وأيهما أفضل للدراسة ...........................

وهل أذا أخترت جيولوجيا راح أصير مهندس..........أو يبقى المسمى جيولوجي...أو مهندس جيولوجي...............



تقبلوا شكري.......................مصرخ الجان


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم الجيولوجيا تعتبر علم مهم في مراحل الاستكشاف الجيوفيزيائي وكذلك في اثناء الحفر حيث تحديد نوع الطبقة مهم في اختيار سائل الحفر أما هندسة النفط فتشمل الانتاج والحفر وهندسة المكامن أما دارسو الجيولوجيا فهذا يعتمد على تخصصهم لاحقا فهناك ما يعرف بالمهندس الجيوفيزيائي


----------

